# RE: Which One ??? Part 2



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

*RE: Which One ??? Part 2*

Hello again router friends, in my first post titled ‘Which one’ I asked the question which router is the way to go. The answers I received where quite generic stating that there would be fans of most of the brands out there. Fair comment, however I am pushing this question again with a little more info. I first was looking at the 

Hitachi M12V2 for $219.00 CDN or the 
Ridgid R2900 Fixed Base & Plunge Router Kit for $199.99 CDN. 

One reply made me look at the 

Freud-FT3000VCE-314-HP-Variable-Speed-Plunge-Router coming on sale for $199.99 US this coming Black Friday sale, with shipping & handling, border fees and taxes brings it to around $250 CDN with a 2 week delivery.

The FT2200VCEP $299.00 CDN is available at my local Home Depot. 
The DeWalt 618 Fixed Base & Plunge Router Kit is for sale at $175.00 at my local service centre.

NOW!!! Canadian Tires own top brand is on sale this week for 1/2 price at $99.00 the description is below. If you wish to view it just go to Canadiantire.ca and in the search bar type plunge router. The address is at the base of this post without the usual HTTP// or www part. I had looked at the link to the Router Shop site and watched the videos etc, Rick the son of Bob in the show had stated in a blog that we should stay away from these router kits with both type bases and stick with a good solid plunge router. This has only made my decision even more confusing, the info for the Canadian Tire router is as follows:

Mastercraft Maximum Fixed/Plunge Router
•	Motor: 120V, 60Hz, 11A, 2 HP
•	No-load speed: 11,000 - 25,000RPM, soft start
•	Collet diameter: ¼" and ½"
•	Base diameters: 6" fixed and plunge base: 6½"
•	Spindle lock and tool-free motor lock for fast base change
•	Ergonomic handles and low centre of gravity design
•	Toggle switch for continuous use
•	Four position, adjustable turret stop for stepped/repeated plunge cuts
•	100% ball bearing construction for prolonged life
•	Includes: Motor pack, Plunge base, Fixed base, Dust collection attachment, Collet wrench, Straight edge guide, Case, Pattern guide
Canadian Tire Warranty:
This product carries a 5 year exchange warranty redeemable at any Canadian Tire store.

Link below just add the usual 3 w’s and canadiantire.ca then copy the url below and paste.

/AST/browse/6/Tools/2/CordedPowerTools/Routers/PRD~0546810P/Mastercraft%252BMaximum%252BFixed%25252BPlunge%252BRouter.jsp?locale=en

PLEASE lads and lasses help a person out here and give some good advice.

I thank you all dearly
Regards Richard


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*Choices*

Choices, choices. Ah, the dilemma. 

Sorry, Richard, I'm not going to make the choice easier, either. In my view, there are several elements that go into making the decision:

1. *Functionality* - how does the (potential) selection match up with the requirements? (Note that my requirements probably won't be the same as yours.)

2. *Reliability* - is the product from a known manufacturer with a known record of product reliability?

3. *Serviceability* - can you get the product worked on, should something go wrong, and at what cost? Does the tool have to be shipped to a service center? And, if so, where might that be?

4. *Personal preference* - people are different, and have different personal preferences as to how a tool feels in _their_ hands. 

5. *Price and economic philosophy* - price is an obvious consideration, but there's also an element of one's own economic philosophy - i.e. supporting "local" businesses, etc.

Although I'm in the U.S., I've heard of Canadian Tire before, but I assume the fact that they have a house brand of routers is an indication that they are one of those companies that took "diversification" to an extreme. The question is, do they OEM products from Canadian manufacturers, or from an overseas source? In either case, how does that affect reliability, etc.?

I suggest that you really need to go to these different retailers and do the touchy-feely thing with the different brands. Except for the Canadian Tire product, the others are all well-known manufacturers with pretty good reputations for quality and service (assuming they have service centers in Canada). So, that leaves personal preference and price. If _we_ make the decision for you, we might suggest that you buy Festool.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Richard
As Ralph said depends on what you need it for and what you are willling to spend. I own both a Hitachi and a maximum. The Hitachi I like but I think they spent too much trying to make it look more like something from outer space than a router. I don't like where the speed control and the switch is, both on top of the router, make it somewhat awkward, I think they fixed that on the newer models. Also it has no vacume attachment.
The maximum I would say is just alright. It's a generic made in china router. The only problem I had with it was it would slip when using the fine adjusment on it. I thought the spring on the adjustment gear was weak like on the older craftsman so put a stronger sping on it, but it didn't help. I just left as a plunge router and it worked ok.
The other routers you mentioned the Freuds and Rigid I can't coment on I've never used either although the Freud routers seem to be quite popluar here.
My take on this is, you generally get what you pay for.
Just take in what everyone has to say the opinions are going to vary. Then a least you will be making a very informed choice.
Good Luck
Wayne


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Ralph and Wayne for your thoughts. After reading both I took the plunge (pardon the pun) and purchased the Canadian Tire Maximum along with a 40 piece router bit set 1/4" and 1/2" mix Titanium Coated carbide for $129.00 on sale, total spent $229.00 plus tax. I came home and inspected the router. It looked fine, plugged it in and noticed RPM fluctuations, vibration and a strange smell. Took it straight back for an exchange (no problems) returned home this one the RPM's are stable and less vibration through the handles. Fit and finish look to be good. My reasoning behind my decision was cut my teeth on this and eventually move on to bigger and better. I wont let any poor design put me off as long as it doesn't cause damage to the wood I.E chatter due to spindle run out. I am by nature a finicky person, I like things done right the first time and cant stand sloppy workmanship. If this router turns out to be a lemon and I cant get my money back down the road I can always get rid of it on Kijiji. This way I can know start routing, if I had gone for the more expensive or brand name router I would have had to wait a little longer before I could purchase the bits. I understand the the "get what you pay for" but in the past have got lucky with cheaper tools example being a $40 Jobmate circular saw I cant kill that thing plus a $25 14 volt B&D cordless drill unbelievable power and battery life. So wish me luck, could you tell me though is it normal to fell some vibration through the handles and do these machines put out much heat??? and are the 1/4" bits still a common bit or they being phased out for the 1/2". Once again thanks to you both and look forward to any replies.

Richard


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Richard. I can't speak for this router, but I have owned LOTS of Cdn Tire tools, both power and hand, over the years and have been satisfied with their performance. They may not be contractor grade, but are great for the home owner or hobbyiest. I think you will find this suits your needs as an entry level router.

As for your question on the bits, I don't think 1/4" bits are in any danger of being fazed out. The 1/2" bits are better as the shank is larger and stronger. 1/4" shank can be bent or broken if too much force is put on them or too deep a cut is taken.


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Brian, I appreciate your response. Regarding the 1/4" bits i will keep the pressure on them down. Eventually I will replace them with 1/2" as they wear out. I don't think I will use all of them in the kit but I guess you never know what the future may bring.

Regards Richard


----------



## toddpolo14 (Nov 3, 2010)

Richard,

I have the Maximum and I like it. I also have two 3 1/4 HP Freuds (2200 & 3000) and a Bosh 1617. The Maximum has never done me wrong. I would buy it again.


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

Good to know Todd. I haven't had a chance to use the Maximum yet, I think I now need what I think are called template guides. These are round inserts that go in the router base. My question to you would be which ones fit the Maximum or are they all the same. I cant do what I want until I get this figured out. My first job is to round over some pine for molding I could do half with a bearing bit but think I need a table set up to do the other half as the bearing has nothing to guide it after the first pass.
Regards Richard


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

chayside said:


> Good to know Todd. I haven't had a chance to use the Maximum yet, I think I now need what I think are called template guides. These are round inserts that go in the router base. My question to you would be which ones fit the Maximum or are they all the same. I cant do what I want until I get this figured out. My first job is to round over some pine for molding I could do half with a bearing bit but think I need a table set up to do the other half as the bearing has nothing to guide it after the first pass.
> Regards Richard


Hi Richard, I'm not familiar with the Maximum but many come with a template guide adapter plate, check your owners manual. If yours didn't come with one or they aren't available for that router, get back to us as there are alternative solutions.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

I got the mastercraft maximum router as a gift last christmas. I really like it, I'd say go for it, it's a good router. It comes with a template bushing, and a edge routing guide.


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Rob, checked again only received wrench and straight edge guide and dust collecting attachments. Will go to the store and see if I can get one.
Richard


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Rob, checked again only have straight edge guide, wrench and dust collection adapters. Will go to store and get one from them. Thanks

Richard


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Richard. Here's a photo of mine (minus the fixed base), you can see the guide attached to the case, I've put a note on it that you can see if you click on it. Maybe they changed what was included?


Mastercraft maximum router by bobbotron1, on Flickr


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Rob, I got one from the store today, also found out, to do what I want to do requires a "Bull nose Bit" so the template guide wasn't needed least not right now. Oh well things you see when the lights come on.

All the best Richard
PS: Thanks for the pic


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Glad to help Richard! Make sure to wear some ear protection, I find mine to be incredibly loud (especially the 1/4" spiral upcut HSS bit I bought at Canadian Tire. That thing is loud!)


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

Will do Rob and thanks for your help. Happy routing.

Richard


----------

